# 1973 LeMans vs 1973 GTO



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello members, I’m new here and Thank you for allowing me to join. I need help so I’m hoping someone here has knowledge of this, I just recently picked up a 1973 GTO, it’s in need of L and R inner fenders, now, I have found a pair that might work off a 1973 LeMans, I know that the 73 and 74 GTOs was a last minute decision on Pontiacs production line, to me, it’s still a GTO !! I really don’t want to see this GTO end up in the salavage yard, any help would be great, thank you


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome. I like the later body styles, have a '76 Lemans 2-Dr Ht I used to drive, but got popped in the nose hard enough to tweek the front frame. It's been sitting for about 20 years as parts in my area are hard to come by and I am not ready to let it go. It was a great car and I put over 70K miles on it.

The GTO was an option on the Lemans so I see no reason why the parts won't work. *Pinion head* will chime in here and confirm it, but you should be good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Agree. 73 LeMans inner fenders will work perfect for your 73 GTO.


----------

